# Skunk backpack: awesome, or too much?



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 14, 2012)

I think this belongs here, since it's sort of apparel.

I just got a new backpack from HotTopic (ugh, I know) and I couldn't resist.
It's a backpack with a hood and a tail clipped to the zipper. It has ears and a skunky design on it. (pics below)
I love it to death, and I think it's freaking adorable. *Opinions?*
They also had a MLP backpack too. Haven't gotten into that, so I avoided it.
I think they had a leopard one as well. The whole thing was a short fur material leopard printed with a black clippy tail.

Hood:







Full:





Edit: there's a loop at the bottom of the backpack to clip the tail onto, but I had just bought the backpack and was too excited and started snapping pictures.
It looks like this with the tail (picture off of hottopic.com) :
http://i49.tinypic.com/2exsu1c.png
And the leopard one:
http://i49.tinypic.com/300cy1k.png


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Why everytime I go to Hot Topic things like this are never on sale? Lucky you...


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 14, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Why everytime I go to Hot Topic things like this are never on sale? Lucky you...


The backpack wasn't on sale. I did get a pair of earphones half off though. "BOGO 50% OFF"
I couldn't stop myself. ;_;
And no one wanted to go to the mall with me, so no one was there to stop me.


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 14, 2012)

AHMYGERD

I loveelovelove it! I wish I could wear one of those without being labeled as a bozo :c


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 14, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> AHMYGERD
> 
> I loveelovelove it! I wish I could wear one of those without being labeled as a bozo :c


So you think if I wear it I'm gonna look like a bozo? :s
First day in college on Monday and I don't know if I should wear it or just carry my crap and bring a purse.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2012)

I saw them at HT, wanted one but I hate giving money to those poser ass fuckwads and the material seemed really cheap.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 14, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I saw them at HT, wanted one but I hate giving money to those poser ass fuckwads and the material seemed really cheap.


I don't think they're so bad. All they try to do is keep up with what sells and what's "trending".
A business has to do what a business has to do, I guess.
The material isn't the greatest, but I don't think I can find something like this anywhere else for the price.
And the backpack only has one pocket plus a little pouch on the inside for an iPod or something.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2012)

The ones around here are, mostly the employees fault of why I hate the store so much.  Some dude working there had the audacity to talk shit on the shirt I was wearing.  I asked to speak to the manager and got his sorry ass fired.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 14, 2012)

d.batty said:


> The ones around here are, mostly the employees fault of why I hate thy store so much.


Oh.
Go somewhere better?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2012)

No where else sold invader zim toys at the time 

Anyway I'm glad you like it, it is super cute after all.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 14, 2012)

d.batty said:


> No where else sold invader zim toys at the time
> 
> Anyway I'm glad you like it, it is super cute after all.


That's what I got 50% off. xD Two pairs of Invader Zim earphones and a splitter.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2012)

Are the earphones any good?


----------



## Dokid (Aug 14, 2012)

awwww it's adorable. I saw that in a store nearby but wasn't sure if I really wanted to walk around my school with it. 

I think they had a unicorn one too.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 14, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Are the earphones any good?


They're alright. A lot of the time they don't want to stay in my ears, though.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 15, 2012)

If you really like it, but the quality is poor, you could always make one yourself.  Imagine the possibilities!  I think it's cute too.  . Especially the fluff of white fur on top.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 15, 2012)

It's pretty cute-looking, but I personally wouldn't use it to go to college with.
There are way to many people who see ears or a tail as an invitation to start tugging on them, which is why a normal, neutral laptop-bag / backpack is often best.

That being said, it's an adorable backpack!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, it's really cute.
And Invader Zim earphones , you say?! 

I want those too!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 15, 2012)

It's a bit over-the-top, but cute.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 16, 2012)

Caedman said:


> If you really like it, but the quality is poor, you could always make one yourself.  Imagine the possibilities!  I think it's cute too.  . Especially the fluff of white fur on top.


No I couldn't. xD
I can't sew or do any sorts of arts/crafts. I'm terrible at that kind of stuff.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's a bit over-the-top, but cute.


That's what I'm afraid of. Dx


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 16, 2012)

I love it, but I don't think I'd suit it. The only things that suit me are boring or military.
Anyways, lucky you with Invader Zim stuff to go with it as well


----------

